# Hello and Rapido Advise please



## 114397 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello to everyone, we are new to this site. 

We are looking to buy either a new (2008 current models) Rapido 965M or 990M. Does anyone have any experience good or bad , of either of these? 
One other question - do these models have a double floor , I know the Fiat 90DF range does, but not sure about the Merc , being rear wheel drive? The brochure doesn't specifically mention it.

Any advise appreciated.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

vanseeker said:


> Hello to everyone, we are new to this site.
> 
> We are looking to buy either a new (2008 current models) Rapido 965M or 990M. Does anyone have any experience good or bad , of either of these?
> One other question - do these models have a double floor , I know the Fiat 90DF range does, but not sure about the Merc , being rear wheel drive? The brochure doesn't specifically mention it.
> ...


Hi best place to buy for good customer service and advice is Caravannes Rapido Wokingham. Berkshire.

Peter


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Hi Vanseeker, We have a Rapido 963F (2005) and find the build quality and external finish (gel coat) to be fantastic and would happily recommend the marque after 3years and 35,000km. However, watch out for a less than generous payload on the Merc based models and no they don't have the double floor which is available on the Alko chassis based FIAT models. Incidentally the FIAT models can have a much greater payload than their Merc brethren.
Colin


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

Agree - Caravannes Rapido at Wokingham is THE place for Rapidos - small firm, fantastic service


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Good evening Vanseeker

Can't say about those particular models, we have just taken delivery of a new Rapido 7090F - this doesn't have the double floor but does have the alko chassis.....

We purchased ours in Germany as we wanted LHD...and why France...which would probably have been better, but we have friends in Germany and bought it at Dusseldorf last year.

We are pleased with the make, but we did order the Maxi chassis for the extra payload (and we have the 3ltr engine due to ordering the automatic)

If you want LHD you could look overseas...the Paris show is around mid September, and might be worth a visit...

Others on here have bought in France for a Rapido. If you are only going to be in UK, then RHD is the way to go, and Caravanes Rapido is where I would suggest. (They couldn't match or better my German price)

Carol


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*Hello and Rapido Advise*

Hello Vanseeker

Can't comment on the 2 specific models you mention. But you might be interested to know that some months ago we traded our Rapido 749M (after 6 1/2 years and 55,000 miles) for a 9048df (which has done nearly 5,000 miles already). We are are absolutely committed to Rapidos and can agree with the earlier comments re build quality and gelcoat finish. Also agree the very friendly and professional service of the Rapido people at Wokingham. As regards payload we have found this to be very tight on our new van, even though this is the smallest and lightest of the A class vans. I would think on the Mercedes you might have to think seriously about the 3850 chassis unless you are proposing to travel with an empty van.

Colin


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

exchanged our 3 litre automatic 990M for a992MH at Caravannes Rapido of Wokingham just to have a island bed you will love the 990M goes very well at about 55-60 it averaged 24 m.p.g .in europe last year but i had only done a few thousand miles from new last year,but i am biased i have always liked the sprinter,(retired garage owner)


----------

